# Pain on the left side - newly dignosed!



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

Does anyone suffer from pain on their left side (abdomen)? My daughter has pain there often and headaches. I was thinking that when she's stressed that causes the headaches but I was wondering if anyone else suffered from the pain. She is newly dignosed and I really need all the infomation that I can get!


----------



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, I suffer from pain on the left side and if you read some of the other posts, you'll see that quite a few other people do too. Unfortunately no-one seems to know what it is. I don't get a lot of headaches though, but sometimes the pain is accompanied by a pain in my shoulder. If I find out what causes it I'll post it straight away.


----------



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks Viki for getting back to me. She has had a really rough year, first we found out that she was lactose intolerance and than 2 months later we found out that she's fructose intolerance and with both of those it seemed to send her into depression (which could be causing her headaches). Now her doctor says after running all the test (blood, colonosopy, endosopy, small bowel follow through....) that it seems that she has IBS. But the good news is that the doctor wants her to eat whatever she wants and we're hoping that the intolerances are gone!!!!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I, too, got IBS (called colitis then) at age 13--am now 47.The pain in the left side is the sigmoid colon protesting either diahrrea, constipation, etc. I used to lie on my left side in the girls' room of high school til it went away.Good luck to you and daughter,Joan


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i still get the left side pain even when i dont have D. and I get headaches. at times so bad i get the dry heaves.


----------

